# Breakfast that keeps you full?



## whatname (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm starting school again next week. School environments give me major anxiety due to my IBS. I don't wanna have to use the bathroom during class because of obvious reasons. But also because I feel super uncomfortable having to leave class while the teacher is talking, and I don't wanna miss out on anything.

I'll have to wake up at 5 am in the morning to eat breakfast, get ready, and also have time to use the bathroom to ensure that I might not have to go when I'm not at home. Then I have to catch the train, then my class will be 2,5 hours long (from 9-11.30 am). I will be home at around 1pm. (Long train rides suck). I'm too scared to eat anything between breakfast and before I get home by 1pm. So I will basically be without food for around 8 hours.

I just don't know what to eat for breakfast to keep me full? The problem is, I do like oatmeal, but it doesn't keep me really full, and sometimes I have to use the bathroom more often when I eat oatmeal for breakfast. I've tried adding flax seeds, but they make me more bloated and uncomfortable (chia seeds too). When I eat yogurt I feel fuller, and compared to the oatmeal, I don't feel like I have to use the bathroom as often, and my stool is more normal. (I keep a food journal so that's how I've noticed that it's more normal when I don't eat oatmeal). But if it contains lactose I get bloated, but not if it's lactose-free. When I'm at home, eating oatmeal is fine, because if I have a sudden urge to go I don't have to feel embarrassed or anything, but If I'm going somewhere I'm always scared to eat oatmeal.

BUT! I don't want to eat dairy because I have hormonal adult acne. I cut out all dairy products from my diet during the beginning of summer, (the only dairy I was eating was basically the yogurt, so I just switched to oatmeal as I've been staying home a lot and don't have to worry) and my skin was finally starting to get clear. Now I've been eating yogurt for breakfast 4 days in a row, and my acne seems to be coming back, which is making me really depressed.

So I'm really torn. I don't wanna have to use the bathroom when I'm away, but I also don't want acne! Many fruits also give me acne so I can't eat bananas and stuff... And eggs make me bloated. Doesn't matter if they're boiled, scrambled or fried. I don't even like eggs so it doesn't matter.

So yeah. I'm completely lost. I feel like giving up and just bake some glutenfree bread from oats or something... But again, that alone won't keep me full for 8 hours. I need something more, but I can't think of anything. Sigh.

Any ideas? I have so much anxiety due to this and I'm going crazy. I need to figure something out! I'm also underweight and need to gain weight so that's also really stressful because I feel like I can't eat anything.

I'm allergic to nuts, almonds and soy, in case anyone wanted to suggest anything like that.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

First of all you need to figure out which foods are causing your issues.

Have you tried the fodmap diet?

Also get some good probiotics into you. Either buy from a good health store or make sauerkraut, kimchi, kefir etc at home.

Good luck


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm what about gluten free toast with sunflower seed butter or something? Maybe a few smaller things you can handle. Some sort of smoothie containing only things you know will be ok. They are quick and very versatile.


----------



## acidbreez (Mar 27, 2014)

You could try homemade hash browns fried in whichever oil you prefer with some toast and a vegetable of your choice


----------



## Zulila (Sep 6, 2016)

adding fat & protein will help you feel full longer. They take longer to digest

maybe do half the amount of oatmeal, plus a tablespoon of peanut butter mixed in and a grilled chicken breast? I know chicken in the morning might sound weird, but the goal is to feed your body and give you energy for the day. Buy a family pack of chicken breasts, grill or sear or roast them for the next few days and then just heat up in the morning.


----------



## Nanmcb (Aug 4, 2017)

Mix a mashed banana and some cinnamon, and honey in your oatmeal. Be sure to use Quakers gluten free oatmeal.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

This has been my go to meal firstnoffbin the morning. Shes pretty densein calories, A littke ove 700. I built it with a FODMAP mindful approach. im pretty sure this safe. Ibjust cameboffbof a 8 week elimination so Im pretty sensitive right now and this shake , while filling does not irritate my guts too much.

Waxy Maize .... 0.33cup
Maltodextrine ..... 0.25cup
Whey Protein ....... 0.33cup
Stab. Rice Bran ...... 0.125cup
Chia Seeds. ..... 2tsp
Almond Butter ... 2tbl
Kale .... 0.5cup
Fruit (FODMAP). .... 0.25cup
Rice Milk .... 1.5cup

In addition Ill take:
Digestive Enzymes
Probiotic
Fish Oil
Mag. Citrate


----------



## Rosequartz (Apr 11, 2019)

You could try grazing throughout the day rather than filling your stomach up with something heavy first thing in the morning. Try a totally different approach to eating over the weekends when you're not at school and eat at different times to test whether this has any impact? I personally eat breakfast over a slow 2-hour period in the morning, then eat a proper lunch and maybe a very light afternoon/evening meal to control my symptoms during the standard 8 hour work day.


----------



## Dennis23 (Aug 13, 2020)

Eating foods enrich with nutrients helps a lot in preventing this issue. Make sure to eat gluten free foods. Here https://www.verywellhealth.com/the-ten-best-foods-for-ibs-1945014 you can see the list of foods which you should add into your diet to prevent the symptoms of ibs. Nuts is a good source of fiber and contains unsaturated fats, but this fat lower the cholesterol therefore it is beneficial to eat as a food. Unpasteurized honey is also good for treating that problem, here https://sportsinside.co.uk/blogs/post/is-honey-vegan you can know more about honey.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Have you tried avocado toast? you can also put an egg on top


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone here I can tell you the best breakfast foods that keeps you full are;

1. Eggs.
2. Apples.
3. Berries.
4. Avocado.
5. Peanut butter.


----------

